# Wine Exchange



## Tomy (Nov 15, 2007)

*In the sprit of the holidays would anyone like to take part in a wine exchange? I would love to but alas no wine is bottled




, but in the sprit of the season would exchange at least a bottle of $2 Chuck



Tomy



* *PS will post the rules when sign up is complete so no one will spend no more than Postage.**Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2007)

What is yor preference in wines Tomy? I only have 1 red wine that is aged enough but I have plenty of fruit wines and a few whites.


----------



## Tomy (Nov 15, 2007)

#1 Tomy Lets all get signed up 1st. Sign up ends 11-20 
#2 Wade
#3 David Clark
#4 Smurfe
#5 Scubaman
#6 Bovine
#7 Francie
#8 Joes wine
#9 jhawk
#10Harry*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2007)

Here goes that patience thing again! I have developed patience for making wine but while learning that I lost patience for just about everything else!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 16, 2007)

I would love to do this, but you are forgetting one huge detail. It is illegal to ship alcohol across state lines if you are not a licensed vendor. Trust me,I tired yesterday. *Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## Tomy (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe it was Paul &amp; John wrote "We can work it out" Not that Paul &amp; John, theboys from Liverpool.



*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2007)

Some of us just ship marinade!


----------



## lockdude (Nov 16, 2007)

I always send preserves or winemaking supplys!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 16, 2007)

wade said:


> Some of us just ship marinade!




Lol, thats what PolishwinePrincess told me.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Nov 16, 2007)

I would be interested. I found packing real well and putting nothing on outside of box but the addresses has worked best coming from a state that doesn't allow outside winery's to ship in state.


----------



## Tomy (Nov 17, 2007)

Wade, lockdude, jobe05, you guys in or out? 4 days to go and sign up will close. 


Took my wife out to a nice place to eat last night, and decided I needed to expand my knowledge of wine by having a glass with my meal which was shrimp &amp; pasta dish, so I ordered a $6 glass ofMerlot.The gal brought me out a glass of red wine, and as we chated a bit about wine, and my attempt at making wine she offered to save me wine bottles, andshe &amp; her hubby also hada lot of grapes in the back of their house. So.. I now have two sources of grapes for the picking for next year. The bill was $37+ tip but darn well worth it, ah the wine about a 4 on a scale of 10.
Tomy



*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 17, 2007)

I always send fresh Juice.......... I think if they knowingly accept my juice, they should provide a method as to not have it start fermenting during shipment.

I know they don't......................

Thats why I try to protect them with the proper "Future" labeling and throw 12%ABV on there just in case they need it........ you know.......... because of their screw up on not protecting my juice...............


----------



## smurfe (Nov 17, 2007)

Tomy said:


> Wade, lockdude, jobe05, you guys in or out? 4 days to go and sign up will close.
> 
> 
> Took my wife out to a nice place to eat last night, and decided I needed to expand my knowledge of wine by having a glass with my meal which was shrimp &amp; pasta dish, so I ordered a $6 glass ofMerlot.The gal brought me out a glass of red wine, and as we chated a bit about wine, and my attempt at making wine she offered to save me wine bottles, andshe &amp; her hubby also hada lot of grapes in the back of their house. So.. I now have two sources of grapes for the picking for next year. The bill was $37+ tip but darn well worth it, ah the wine about a 4 on a scale of 10.
> Tomy




Wish I could take the wife out and get away with a $37.00 bill. Our bar bill aloneis usually double that.



I am interested in your project. Add me to your list.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 17, 2007)

I gotta be out....... I spent over $150 on shipping in the past couple of weeks. Thats enough for me for a while, sorry.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2007)

$150, WOW!!!!!!!! Your a madman!!!!!!










Im in Tomy. To an extent.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 17, 2007)

oh, didnt know if I was clear but yeah im in for this exchange.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 17, 2007)

wade said:


> $150, WOW!!!!!!!! Your a madman!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the mishap I had shipping JW's box, I am now double boxing most all of my shipments. Joan's was most poorly packaged, but I ran out of package material.

I sent Wildridge, Waldo, JW and Joan some here on the forum, 3 family members, 2 in NY and one in Georgia. When I talked to mu cousin in GA., he said his father did nothing but talk about the one bottle of wine that I gave him a couple of years ago..... So my cousin said he boxed a bottle up from what I sent him and sent it to his father, as if it were coming from me........... Boy did I feel like a heel!



I forget to send my favorite uncle some wine............ sigh.......

So yesterday I did a huge box for him and shipped it off................... I not only felt bad that I forgot to send him any, I found out that because he is a retired Major, he gets a huge break on shipping, or anyone shipping him items, gets a huge break. His Huge box that weight close to 50 pounds cost a total of $12 to ship............. so not only can I ship him wine....... I can do it cheaply............ I have to do it more often.

Normally, each box cost between $15 to $24 to send, not including shipping material (From George) and a box (also from George)


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2007)

i used to use the UPS Store and 1 day I went to Staples cause I needed to pick up some blank DVD's and disk labels and I had a package with me and said, why dont I just have them ship it and Im glad I did cause it was $6 cheaper for the same exact package as I sent you. Same box, same amount of wine, same everything and they didnt really bother to ask what was in there. I had to tell them it was glass and they stuck fragile stickers all over the box which the other place that was much more expensive didnt.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 17, 2007)

That's just perfect Jobe!


----------



## Tomy (Nov 18, 2007)

So...Bovine you in



or out



I live in a small town and the two grocery stores didn't have White Grape Raspberry Concentrate yesterday so had to use white Grape Juice instead for my next try at wine. Bummer


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure...count me in! This sounds like fun.


----------



## Tomy (Nov 18, 2007)

Where are the ladies? Laney girl, Polish Wine P, Romana,and others?





So far we have
Tomy
Wade
David C
Smurfe
Scubaman
Bovine
Francie*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

It sounds like fun but I'm on a stress reduction kick right now. I believe most ofthe presents we givethis year will be purchased at the register in the form of gift cards. Maybe Bovine will have to be your one and only women in the exchange...


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 18, 2007)

Gift cards for everyone PWP! Its the only way to go! That way folks can pick out what they want. Of course it does take all the fun out of re-gifting the naked elephant back scratcher...but that's how it goes sometimes!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

Hee hee! I even suggested that to our son's girlfriend the other day! We got her a Target gift card for her birthday and I told her, I didn't even write the amt or your name on it so you can regift it if you really need a gift!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

Naked elephant back scratcher. That reminds me of the old line, "I shot an elephant in my pajamas!" and the question that comes after it, "How did an elephant get into your pajamas?"


----------



## Francie (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay, I know I have not been on as much as I used to (been lurking though) and I would love to join in on your wine exchange. I do have to admit that the wine I have in bottles are almost at the one year mark since I just started this only a year ago!!


Francie


How 'bout them Buckeyes!!!


----------



## Tomy (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Francie, added you to the list. PWP I releived a lot of my stress some years ago, cut up 3 credit cards, got rid of wife #2 &amp; kicked a 25 year old kid out of the house.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2007)

to heck with a wine exchange....who wants to exchange a kid?


----------



## Tomy (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll pass on that one Hoss



I'm into grand &amp; great grand kids


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2007)

oh, you can't have any of my grandkids....they're perfect!


----------



## Francie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll exchange one of my kids---got a 3 1/2 year old who is lucky he wasn't the first (if you know what I mean) LOL! Just kidding!! 


My mom says she enjoys being a grandmother more than she did being a mother!! (grand kids go home, and she can spoil them rotten and not feel too guilty!)


----------



## joeswine (Nov 19, 2007)

i WOULD LIKE TO PLAY,OUR WINE GROUP ALREADY SWAP WINE A CASE AT A TIME WITH A GROUP IN va.


----------



## Tomy (Nov 19, 2007)

Great Joe your in


----------



## joeswine (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a question for you,I've never been on this type of forum before,why did a message come up stating I was two long on the web site and cut me off on a reply???


----------



## Tomy (Nov 19, 2007)

Think thats a problem, I hear voices when I listen to my Rice Crispys


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 20, 2007)

When is this exchange going to take place.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2007)

joeswines, every once in awhile the George or Masta have to do mainteneve and to refresh the server it may kick you off or warn you to log off so it can do so. Ok I just figured out why, George has just added a bunch more of Mosti Mondiale kits and had to update the site and to do that he has to boot everyone off. 

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jhawk (Nov 20, 2007)

Count me in gang!! I have some liquid grapes to share.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 20, 2007)

THANK you THAT sound reasonable,I thought I was doing something no cool and couldn't figure it out,thanks again.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 20, 2007)

I DO TOO ISN"T THAT SOMETHING??????BUT IN ITALIAN???


----------



## Tomy (Nov 20, 2007)

jhawk josh is in. the sign up will close 11-20 midnight if I am still up, other wise tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 20, 2007)

Francie said:


> I'll exchange one of my kids---got a 3 1/2 year old who is lucky he wasn't the first (if you know what I mean) LOL! Just kidding!!
> 
> 
> My mom says she enjoys being a grandmother more than she did being a mother!! (grand kids go home, and she can spoil them rotten and not feel too guilty!)


Yeah, a lot of people would never have had the 2nd kid if they'd gotten 1st what they ended up with 2nd. I think that makes sense. I personally would have stopped right away had I had my son before my daugther. But I have to admit, I'm quite fond of all of our kids now, whether they married into our family, been foster kids or just hung out here a lot.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 21, 2007)

when do we get started,and how do we destribute?????? 
HOW DO I US THESE Emotions on the side??? *Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## Tomy (Nov 21, 2007)

OK Guys here is how we will do this, number 1 sends to number 2, number 2 sends to 3, and on down the list. Number10 then sends to number 1 and the circle is compleated. Lets send your wine after 
Thanksgiving. PM the person who you will be sending the wine too for their address, and thanks for taking part. Happy hollidays to everyone







#1 Tomy
#2 Wade
#3 David Clark
#4 Smurfe
#5 Scubaman
#6 Bovine
#7 Francie
#8 Joes wine
#9 jhawk
#10Harry


Y'all if you wish send me a bottle or two of your worst wine, I won't know the difference



Tomy *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2007)

Joe as you are typing and want to insert one, just click it and it will go in your post!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I,am not clicking right ,how do I try again??


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2007)

You have to be typing and have the curser on the post, then you must click on an emotion.



you then should see that emoyion in your post before you post reply.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 22, 2007)

give me an adress tommy and we'll see what happens// why is it I can't get these faces to come on line when I click on them


----------



## joeswine (Nov 22, 2007)

jhawk if thats the case were to,,address


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2007)

Joeswines, you have a smiley in your post!


----------



## Harry (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi 
I have a question how do i get on your list?I would like to join in on the fun
Thanks Harry


----------



## Tomy (Nov 23, 2007)

I just add your name Harry, where you been this thing was closed the 20th but in the holiday spirit you are in and #10. OK guys &amp; gals the list is closed and 10 is a good round number. *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## jhawk (Nov 23, 2007)

How many bottles are we send out to each other?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2007)

As many as you feel but I believe the # was 1. Since its in the season I will send a few though. David Clark, step up and claim your wines!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 23, 2007)

I still cant figure out how TO DO IT!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2007)

How to do what, the smileys?


----------



## Tomy (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm looking for as may as I can get



as I have no wine ready yet



*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2007)

Please PM each other with addresses and such.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2007)

Does everyone know how to PM each other, if there are any questions please post.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 24, 2007)

I pm'd bovine like 3 days ago and havent heard back yet....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2007)

Its probably the holiday that has everyone still out and returning soon.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 24, 2007)

YES I tried to just click on them ,but I was told to do it while you are typing????


----------



## joeswine (Nov 24, 2007)

IS A PM THE SAME AS POST MESSAGE????I HAVE MY MOVERS ADDRESS ALREADY TO GO???


----------



## Dean (Nov 24, 2007)

A PM is a private message and is not a post. A post is a message like this for all to see, while a PM is only seen by the recipient in their private mailbox.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2007)

joeswine said:


> IS A PM THE SAME AS POST MESSAGE????I HAVE MY MOVERS ADDRESS ALREADY TO GO???


No it is not, you have to click on that persons name at the beginning of any post and then you will see a whole different page that has a little icon on the right hand side towards the middle of that page that says pm(personel message) Type in a subject such as Wine Exchange and then type in the general area your full name with address and zip code and if given a list of wines to chose from, the selected wine.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 24, 2007)

That's because Bovine has been stuck out in BFE aka Byhalia, Mississippi with NO internet access doing the family thing.


I'm in the process of catching up....


----------



## joeswine (Nov 25, 2007)

got it!!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 25, 2007)

bovinewines said:


> That's because Bovine has been stuck out in BFE aka Byhalia, Mississippi with NO internet access doing the family thing.
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of catching up....




Lol its no problem, I was like where did he go?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2007)

Or She!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 25, 2007)

I want to try something


----------



## joeswine (Nov 25, 2007)

now I got it//thanks all


----------



## ras1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like I misssed out on the original 10 folks doing an exchange.


Is there any interest in setting up another gift exchange group?


If so, I'd like to begin the list






I have a couple of WE kits that are 18 and 24 months old (Crushendo and a limited). I also have some 18 month old Mead a 12 month old Mead,a 9 month CC old kit and a US Elite kit at around 6 months. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomy (Nov 26, 2007)

Sure, just start a post Second wine exchange, or what ever you would like to call it.



*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Tomy (Dec 3, 2007)

Any one receive any thing yet? Hope these guys don't show up at your door.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2007)

I have received fro s.arkvinmaker and tried 1 already as we did a seperate exchange and his is on its way.


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 3, 2007)

I finally wrapped up school for this semester this weekend...this is next on my list! 


(figured I'd check in before those guys DID show up at my door!)


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 5, 2007)

UGH!!!! So I shipped bovine his wine last friday and the UPS Store called me today saying that UPS damaged the package and the bottle of wine broke. They must have really dropped it becuase I package it really really well. Oh well, what ya going to do.... *Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bummer Scubaman! Did they know what it was? If so did they make a big deal out of it. Anybody who ships these "marinades, juices, condiments,etc" would be interested to know how they treated this incident.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 5, 2007)

Appleman,


They called and left a message on my answering machine, I was freaked out I kept waiting for them to say somthing about this being illegal and whatnot. They knew there was wine inside becuase they said the bottle of wine broke. So I called the store back and they didnt mention anything about it being illegal or anything. Im not risking sending another bottle for awhile right now.


When I first sent it I didnt label it marinade sauce or anything like that, I just left the package blank.


Scuba


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 5, 2007)

Scuba, I had the same thing happen, but all 6 of my bottles broke that I sent JW. I seriously doubt one could even break let alone all 6 bottles. The called JW to see if he wanted the remained of the wine, and they called me to let me know it didn't make it. I believe JW said they asked him if I was a winery but thats all that was ever said about it.

Now I insure every package for $100 to $200 dollars and never have a problem...................... but if I do ever have a problem I wonder if I would ever file a claim? Would you?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 5, 2007)

I would claim I sent clothes,very expensive clothes...and how the heck did those wine bottles get in that package!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 5, 2007)

Even if I insured it I wouldnt ever claim it. *Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## joeswine (Dec 6, 2007)

kind of makes you think do you want a fedral wrap on your record for 60 cents of juice?



I, would of thought that in this day and age you could pay what ever taraff,your states {want their cut} and send the items on and be done with it,don't you think!!!!!!jp


----------



## joeswine (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll be sending mine out to jhawk this friday via UPS let you know what happens there in wine shipping bottle box shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2007)

The problem is that they could be delivering alc to a minor!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 6, 2007)

Sign me up. uavwmn


----------



## Tomy (Dec 6, 2007)

I sent my wine through the United States Post office mail, and it was receivein good shape. The feds have more to do than hassle a guy for sending one bottle of wine through the US Mail.Probally the most that could happen is they open the bottle after work and have a party.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 6, 2007)

THE problem is that tommy and wade are or could be both right,I often wonder what the age of the people I'am discussing issues with are on line ?I do wish there was another way around it,but the show must go on,,,jp


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2007)

bovinewines said:


> I finally wrapped up school for this semester this weekend...this is next on my list!
> 
> 
> (figured I'd check in before those guys DID show up at my door!)




I hope your grades were great. What courses do you have lined up for next semester?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 14, 2007)

WELL my wine made to michigan in tact,keeped my end of exchange


----------



## Tomy (Dec 15, 2007)

Received Harry's Pineapple Delight today in great shape. Lookswounderful, and we will bring in the New Year with a glass. Thanks Harry.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2007)

Has everyone received there wines now? If not I think people should get there shipment out as this was the deal. If you had a problem at 1 place then you should go somewhere else such as Staples as they typically have a UPS shipping center. Box it up carefully with bubble wrap and cardboard and give no evidence of alcohol, say that it is marinade or jams and jellies. Please get this done! Its not fair to the person that has not received their package.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 16, 2007)

haven't got mine as of yet,but that's not a problem,I did use marinates as content,at the ups shipping store no questions were asked $14.93 charged ,still was worth it I think it is and was a great idea ,open to it anytime


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2007)

*Havent got mine either 





*


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2007)

jhawk and Francie, have we sent out the wines yet as this was part of the deal! Its not fair if you received wine and did not send others theirs.


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm putting Francie's in the mail tomorrow, Monday. Sorry for the delay...the d$#@ day job has been running about 50 to 60 hours a week! 


&lt;gggggrrrrrrr&gt;


However....will be sending mine express delivery!


BTW: Anyone willing to do another shipment? Scubaman's wine broke in the mail so I'm left without a sample.....


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bovine: PM me your address, I'll send ya a replacement care package..


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 16, 2007)

&lt;wiping tear&gt; I love you man!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

Packaged, Labeled, ready to be dropped off in the morning. Hopefully it can get there by the end of the week.

I hope you like reds.............. Blackberry Port and a Lodi, Old Vines Zin. Great wines even if you don't like reds, you'll like these.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2007)

Bovine you just hit the lottery!


----------



## Tomy (Dec 17, 2007)

I guess there has been a snag in the wine exchange. I have contacted both parties to get this resolved by PM. I apoligise for not stating a date when this exchange should be completed by. I hope it is a case of miscommuntation, which I think is the case. People do have things happen that make plans go right out the window sometimes. Any one who has not received their wine please contact me by PM Thanks Tomy *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

Dropped mine off with UPS this evening! 
I get to mark something off the list! Yeah!!!!


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay Apple! I'm looking at Enology II. I also want to take an Intro to Chemistry class so I can get my head wrapped around some of this stuff and be ready to take Must Analysis in the Fall.


----------



## jhawk (Dec 17, 2007)

Harry
I sent mine out last Thursday. You should be get it any day. Sorry on the delay between work and work. I've been busy. When your in the snow plow and ice control equipment sales business, this time of the year it is a zoo. Especially when mother nature is finally cooperating and giving us snow here in Michigan.


----------



## Tomy (Dec 20, 2007)

Things are now back on track as the last few people box up their wine to exchange. Has any one sampled the wine that they received yet. I will pop the cork on Harry's Pineapple New Years eve. If you would want to do another exchange say in Feb. 2008 I would organise it again unless someone else wanted too or objected to me doing it. Thoughts? and lets report on those wines that you received, as good feedback helps one make better vino. Thanks Tomy


----------



## joeswine (Dec 20, 2007)

count me in tomy


----------



## Harry (Dec 20, 2007)

jHawk got your wine today sure looks good
Thanks Harry


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2007)

Im very glad everyone is taken care of. Tomy, I have not opened yours as of yet!


----------



## Tomy (Jan 1, 2008)

Had a glass of Harry's Pineapple Delight to celebrate the New Year, the 1st home made wine I have ever had. I cooled it in the fridge to about 55f and it tasted really good. The bouquet of Pineapple was very evident when I uncorked the bottle and took a sniff. the wine tasted great and the alcohol was very evident but didn't overpower the flavor of pineapple. As the wine warmed up to room tempature it didn't taste all that great, I guess this is typical of this wine. I think some of my wine will stand up to this one very favorably. Thanks again Harry, you make wounderful wine.


----------

